# Gravel / Titanium



## PeteRaja (12 mo ago)

Hi! Anyone riding a Mosaic GT 2-45, and would be kind enough to share the riding experience?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome! Haven't heard of this brand. Did a search:









GT-2 45 | Mosaic Cycles


Our legendary G-Series frameset, now available as a complete bike in two different tire clearance options.




www.mosaiccycles.com





High end and expensive for sure. And here is a review:









Mosaic GT-1 45 review: Plush, custom, titanium gravel goodness


A durable gem of a gravel companion.




www.velonews.com





I learn something new every day!


----------



## rzio1 (Aug 31, 2021)

I have a GT-1, I guess it would be the AllRoad model now and I can say that I will never sell this bike. The level of compliance and smoothness is incredible; I never had a bike like this. I've taken it bikepacking, road riding, and tons of gravel; it keeps asking for more. I can only fit 38s on mine, so 45s will make your bike much more versatile!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The last picture of the review tells it all. Take a look at the gravel road they're riding it on and print it out if you can, then take the print and get in your car drive 10 miles on the roads you plan on riding. Notice any difference? If you don't you'll be ok, if you do, you'll probably want to get something with a suspension.
They should just quit with the 'gravel bike', and go with 'path bike'. End of rant.


----------



## PeteRaja (12 mo ago)

rzio1 said:


> I have a GT-1, I guess it would be the AllRoad model now and I can say that I will never sell this bike. The level of compliance and smoothness is incredible; I never had a bike like this. I've taken it bikepacking, road riding, and tons of gravel; it keeps asking for more. I can only fit 38s on mine, so 45s will make your bike much more versatile!


Thx! Soundsfantastic!!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

rzio1 said:


> I have a GT-1, I guess it would be the AllRoad model now and I can say that I will never sell this bike. The level of compliance and smoothness is incredible; I never had a bike like this. I've taken it bikepacking, road riding, and tons of gravel; it keeps asking for more. I can only fit 38s on mine, so 45s will make your bike much more versatile!


You have 38s on this build but you can feel elements of the frame material? No, you can’t. No one can. Not meaning to be snarky, just injecting a little reality. Using Ti to ride on dirt roads is like using caviar to de-ice your driveway. But all that matters is that you love it. And that matters more than anything else.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> You have 38s on this build but you can feel elements of the frame material? No, you can’t. No one can. Not meaning to be snarky, just injecting a little reality. Using Ti to ride on dirt roads is like using caviar to de-ice your driveway. But all that matters is that you love it. And that matters more than anything else.


^^^This.


----------

